# Make up sex



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

I was talking with the girl from work that was hitting on me. She knows I'm not interested in anything other than friendship. She was telling me about some of her past relationships and some of them were a little violent in my opinion. I have heard of other lesbian relationships being violent but I know other lesbian relationships that are fine. To me it's about maturity. Anyway I asked her why they did that, she said the makeup sex. I remember thinking WHAT? How can makeup sex be better than just really being sweet to each other sex? That answer really surprised me. I know I'm clueless to a lot of things but this really made me go really! 

So my question is have you ever picked an argument just so you could have makeup sex?


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

Nope, never.

Btw, all the sex I have these days are made up in my imagination :rotfl:


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

Yeah, no, me either. an agreement is never worth that kind of head ache. Although there was one time we were fighting just because and did the make up sex thing. It was pretty dang good, but not at the expense of fighting. I am a lover, not a fighter.


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

I tell you, when I mad, it's best not to mess with me at all, especially wanting sex!!! When I'm mad, I'm mad all over! Lol


----------



## lazyBum (Feb 27, 2012)

My first girlfriend was always starting fights. Then she would want sex. Then she would get mad because I was still angry afterwards. I told her I'm a man, not a moron. Would any man refuse sex?

I need make up sex for all of the sex I haven't been having. Lol


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

My last ex frequently tried to get me to fight with her. I always walked away and that really made her mad. I just can't see dealing with a grown person like an adolescent. 
Now, she did like a good spanking now and then and I was obliged to to treat her.  but that was all in good fun.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Nope.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

id sure be in for catch up sex. Im Waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay behind. lol


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

Make up sex can be healthy as long as it's done in a caring way. 
Have I refused sex? You bet, just because I am a Male of the Species with desires like everyone else doesn't mean I won't stand for my principles, I don't care how good looking a women is.


----------



## Clem (Apr 12, 2016)

If anybody is in good enough shape to even think about sex, it couldn't have been much of a fight.


----------



## Nsoitgoes (Jan 31, 2016)

No. Because when I am mad I have to get over it on my own. Suggesting sex would just start a new fight...

Now catching up (as Bill suggested) is another matter...


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

If I never have a 'fight' again, it will be a day too soon.
I am simply too old for the drama.
If me and my man cannot have an adult discussion and come to a conclusion w/o the drama, then I need a new man.

Making love starts at the breakfast table (sometimes on it, lol)........
IMHO the all day pre play leading to the evening would be a far greater encounter than screaming yelling cussing throwing things, etc.

I am the type if you wizz me off enough to get me to lose my mind?
Duck, and run.
I played ball for years, and I don't miss. LOL
I most certainly do not want you to come at me with goo goo eyes after that!!!!


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

Oh but baby.. Lol


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

Makeup sex is about passion. 
Passion is good.


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

I think it could be a wonderful way to feel that sweet connection after some natural discord , but to stage a fight for the passion afterwards, to me , is immature and weird.


----------



## Nsoitgoes (Jan 31, 2016)

AmericanStand said:


> Makeup sex is about passion.
> Passion is good.


I guess if it is make up after a genuine argument and both are feeling sorry and contrite... but I think the original question involved picking a fight just for the opportunity to have sex afterwards. To me, that smacks of manipulation.


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

I asked her why they would do that and why some lesbian relationships were violent, she quickly spit out make up sex. So it made me think, they started it for that reason. 
I would rather have an awesome day doing something we both loved and at the end of the day, making love. How can makeup sex trump that.


----------



## rkintn (Dec 12, 2002)

It can't.


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

If it's a fake fight so you can have fake makeup sex, is it much different than a fake nurses outfit or a plaid school girl dress and pigtails ? 

Not that any of that is my thing, but to each their own.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

Manipulation yes, but what better way to release the passion. ?


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

To be honest I've discover make up sex can be just as good (or way better) if the fight is with someone else.


----------



## Nsoitgoes (Jan 31, 2016)

AmericanStand said:


> Manipulation yes, but what better way to release the passion. ?


I can only answer for myself. If one partner manipulates the other into sex or any other activity for that matter, that shows disrespect. To me that is a power-play.

Passion should be a mutual joy, each giving to the other without reservation and without obligation. It is a meeting of equals.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

Nsoitgoes said:


> I can only answer for myself. If one partner manipulates the other into sex or any other activity for that matter, that shows disrespect. To me that is a power-play.
> 
> 
> 
> Passion should be a mutual joy, each giving to the other without reservation and without obligation. It is a meeting of equals.



I think the only thing in there I can agree with is your first statement. 

If I bring flowers to my hoped for partner there is no way that's disrespectfull. 
You say power play like it's a bad thing. IDTS. 
I think there are obligations to be taken with sex. 
And last of all I think sex is seldom a meeting of equals, nor do I think it should be.


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

AmericanStand said:


> I think the only thing in there I can agree with is your first statement.
> 
> If I bring flowers to my hoped for partner there is no way that's disrespectfull.
> You say power play like it's a bad thing. IDTS.
> ...



Can you elaborate on your last sentence?


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

Oh. :huh:

When I saw make up sex, I thought it was the sex you have when you get all dolled and primped to the max and he looks at you and says, "Day-um, woman, you look hot!" and you reply, "Butyou'llmussmymakeupohwhutthehelllet'sjuststayinandmakeamessofitallnightlong!!"

But I guess you all mean something else. :shocked:


----------



## Bret (Oct 3, 2003)

Who is Max?


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

maximum. dolled up to the nines etc. etc.


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

Bret said:


> Who is Max?


One lucky guy.


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

Bret said:


> Who is Max?


Agent 99's partner.:dance:


----------



## Bret (Oct 3, 2003)

Raeven said:


> One lucky guy.


Cone of silence.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

roadless said:


> Can you elaborate on your last sentence?



I don't know what you are looking for. 
Sex between people involves so many things I don't know how you ever define the equality. 
I've found women seldom are attracted to what they perceive as their equals. 
Weirdly enough it seems much the same for men. 

Speaking for myself I can attest that the ladies in my life have been far FAR better than I deserve.


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

Interesting perspective. 

I don't consider myself better or less than anyone. We are all 'equal ' as far as I'm concerned. 
There are men I am attracted to more than others but I just consider that a personal preference.


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

Well there is sex and the different elements of type. And then there is passionate, full out making love, which the latter is the make up part. I won't get into angry sex at this juncture... Lol


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

Roadless, would you care to share your thoughts.. Lol


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

Mmmm..... and all the various types are still all in my mind! :Bawling:

Yep, just thoughts Wolf!


----------



## Clem (Apr 12, 2016)

Whenever I think about sects, I think about that quotation from Aristotle(Yep, I got that big Bartletts book of quotations by my desk in the office): "The hole is grater than some of its parse". Then I get skeered and stay in the kitchen, where I belong.


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

roadless said:


> Mmmm..... and all the various types are still all in my mind! :Bawling:
> 
> Yep, just thoughts Wolf!


HA! Cancers!:goodjob:


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

I prefer Moonchilds...&#9825;


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

I don't get it but if it works for them then it works for them.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Same hair CB


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

roadless said:


> I prefer Moonchilds...&#9825;


I've always wanted to fall for one,..but darn the luck. Maybe on my profile I should put in it "Moonchilds only need to respond". I found a fairly good synopsis about Cancers that I added.


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

...........


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

WolfWalksSoftly said:


> I've always wanted to fall for one,..but darn the luck. Maybe on my profile I should put in it "Moonchilds only need to respond". I found a fairly good synopsis about Cancers that I added.



I noticed your profile said you're interested in women 37-58. I read here on ST that you couldn't possible have anything in common with someone 15 years or more your junior. I've never went more than 10 years myself and both times I found they were both more mature than I. 

We went to The Cheesecake Factory for a party a couple weeks ago and this young lady told me beards are extremely sexy and lots of younger women are attracted to older men. Her dress was so short I asked where her pants were. Shes 36-37 and went to Catholic school with my daughter, it was a little weird.

So how's it working out for you, are the young ones flocking to you ?


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

Yep, that's me.....with a touch of Leo for spunk! :drum:


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

oneraddad said:


> I noticed your profile said you're interested in women 37-58. I read here on ST that you couldn't possible have anything in common with someone 15 years or more your junior. I've never went more than 10 years myself and both times I found they were both more mature than I.
> 
> We went to The Cheesecake Factory for a party a couple weeks ago and this young lady told me beards are extremely sexy and lots of younger women are attracted to older men. Her dress was so short I asked where her pants were. Shes 36-37 and went to Catholic school with my daughter, it was a little weird.
> 
> So how's it working out for you, are the young ones flocking to you ?


The more I speak with people the more I find I do have things in common with them. Not just the things I didn't think I wouldn't have. I sometimes am closed minded and am proved wrong from time to time. For some reason, The Universe has stopped dumping on me. When I least expected it, the floodgates have opened. Ok, I have to ask, why are YOU checking my profile?..lol


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

Don't get excited, I live too far away and I'm too old.


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

Just kind of wondering, but it wouldn't work anyway, I'm more of a positive happy type,lol


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

I was curious about Cancer and Moonchilds, didn't know what they were.


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

Moonchild is used as an alternate to the word Cancer in astrology.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

I don't think an educated explanation is what he is looking for, but thank you!


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

oneraddad said:


> Don't get excited, I live too far away and I'm too old.



Lol I don't think so. You seem like one of those ""not really old" kind of people.


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

oneraddad said:


> Don't get excited, I live too far away and I'm too old.


Yeah, I don't ever picture you as old either for some reason. I have always pictured you my age.


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

His age requirements were set for 37-58 so for him I was on the old side.


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

roadless said:


> Moonchild is used as an alternate to the word Cancer in astrology.


"Moonbaby" for the Hippy Type Croud.


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

Yep, I'm an ol' hippy.


----------

